

BusinessTown - gandalfar
http://welcometobusinesstown.tumblr.com/

======
Russwrites
Love this! I'm closest to a Conversation Manager but I recognised quite a few
friends and colleagues in other roles.

~~~
mikehawkins
Far, far too much truth in this... I laughed/snorted drinking my coffee when I
read about their 'deeply disruptive, data-driven, venture-backed, gluten-free
economic meritocracy'.

------
Red_Tarsius
This is definitely the most beautiful Tumblr page I've ever seen.

I'm a chimera: half panda, half howl. c:

